# 7 Vibrant Recipes From 'Mi Cocina,' Rick Martinez's Ode to Mexico



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

*7 VIBRANT RECIPES FROM 'MI COCINA,' Rick Martinez's ode to MEXICO*



7 Vibrant Recipes From 'Mi Cocina,' Rick Martinez's Ode to Mexico



*ARROZ BLANCO CON MANTEQUILLA Arroz Blanco con Mantequilla Recipe on Food52*
Rick admits that this recipe, in particular, is one that’s on frequent rotation for him. There are a few recipes in this book that have become my “go-to” and this is definitely one of them. It was very unexpected, too, because I love arroz rojo and eat it exclusively with all Mexican food. Or, rather, I used to. But this rice ~ slightly sweet from the carrots and onions and almost creamy thanks to the starchiness of the rice combined with the richness and incredible flavor of the butter ~ hit me hard and has stayed with me. I was in Durango and found an amazing restaurant that served regional dishes from around the state. One of the many things that I ate on my multiple visits were the enchiladas dulces, an iconic dish from Durango made with chili guajillo chocolate and piloncillo (dark brown sugar). Now, the enchiladas were good ~ a bit too sweet, even for me, but the star of that plate was the rice that accompanied them. I was blown away, and it was the butter that did it. Butter is not a commonly used ingredient in most of the country, but it is used in the dairy-rich regions of the northern states. Arroz blanco has since become my favorite Mexican rice. —Rick Martinez







Prep time 10 minutes ~ Cook time 30 minutes ~ Serves 4
*Ingredients: *4 tablespoons (57 grams) unsalted butter ~ 1/2 medium white onion (154 grams), chopped ~ 2 medium carrots (175 grams), finely chopped ~ 1 medium chili poblano (125 grams), stemmed, seeded, and finely chopped ~ 1 cup (164 grams) fresh corn kernels ~ 1 garlic clove, finely grated ~ 2 teaspoons (16 grams) Morton kosher salt ~ 2 cups (200 grams) long-grain white rice ~ 3 cups homemade chicken stock or low-sodium chicken broth
*Directions: *In a large saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter. Add the onion, carrots, chili poblano, corn, garlic, and salt and cook, stirring occasionally, until tender and just beginning to brown, for 8 to 10 minutes. Add the rice, stir to coat in the butter, and cook until the rice is opaque, for 4 minutes. Add the stock, stir to combine, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and cook undisturbed for 20 minutes. Quickly check to see if all of the liquid has been absorbed; if not, continue to cook and check again in 10 minutes. If the liquid has been absorbed, remove the pot from the heat and let sit, covered, for 10 minutes before fluffing with a fork to separate the grains and serving.

*COCHINITA PIBIL Cochinita Pibil Recipe on Food52*
This slow-roasted pork recipe replicates a smoky version of the dish Rick tried during his travels through Yucatán. While the original recipe was prepared over a fire, he found a way to make it in the oven while still maximizing the flavor. However, if you have a grill or smoker, Rick encourages you to use it.







Prep time 4 hours ~ Cook time 2 hours 30 minutes ~ Serves 8
*Ingredients
Cochinita Pibil: *8 garlic cloves, peeled ~ 1/3 cup Recado Rojo or achiote paste (3 1/2 ounces / 100 grams) ~ 1/3 cup fresh grapefruit juice (about 1 grapefruit) ~ 1/3 cup fresh lime juice (about 3 limes) ~ 8 wide strips orange zest ~ 1/3 cup fresh orange juice (about 2 oranges) ~ 4 1/4 teaspoons Morton kosher salt (20 grams) ~ 2 teaspoons Recado de Todo Clase (see below) ~ 2 pounds (907 grams) boneless pork shoulder, cut into 2-inch pieces ~ 2 large fresh or thawed frozen banana leaves (optional) ~ Warm tortillas de maíz ~ Cebolla morada encurtida
*Recado de Todo Clase: *3 tablespoons dried oregano, preferably Mexican (3½ grams) ~ 2 tablespoons black peppercorns (22 grams) ~ 8 allspice berries ~ 5 whole cloves ~ 1-inch stick canela or cassia cinnamon ~ 1 dried bay leaf ~ 1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
*Directions
Cochinita Pibil: *In a blender, puree the garlic, recado rojo, grapefruit juice, lime juice, orange juice, salt, and Recado de Todo Clase (see instructions below) until smooth. Transfer to a large bowl. Add the pork and orange zest and toss to coat. Cover the bowl with plastic and refrigerate for at least 3 hours and up to 24. The more time, the better. Arrange a rack in the lower third of the oven and preheat to 250°F. Unfold a banana leaf (it should be 2 to 3 feet long). If you have gas burners, heat one gas burner on high (otherwise, heat the oven to 475°F). Hold a leaf at each end and very slowly move the leaf over the flame, leaving it in one place until you see light char coming through the top, then continue moving slowly until the entire leaf is charred. It’ll take 3 to 7 seconds to see char marks in one spot. Repeat with the remaining banana leaf. (If drying the leaves in the oven, unfold them and arrange on a sheet pan—it’s okay if they are piled on top of each other—and bake until the leaves are browned and dried out in places, for about 20 minutes.) Lay the leaves across the bottom and up the sides of a large heavy pot or Dutch oven, arranging them so there’s about 6 inches of overhang draped over the rim. Remove and discard the orange zest. Transfer the marinade and pork to the prepared pot. Fold the overhanging leaves over the top of the pork so it is completely covered. Cover the pot with a lid, transfer to the oven, and roast the pork until it’s very tender and easily falls apart when poked, 2 to 2½ hours. Remove the pot from the oven and set it aside, still covered, for 45 minutes or up to 2 hours. Using two forks, shred the meat and stir into the accumulated juices. Serve with warm tortillas and cebolla morada encurtida.
*Recado de Todo Clase: *In a spice mill or blender, grind the oregano, peppercorns, allspice, cloves, canela, bay leaf, and cumin until finely ground. Transfer to an airtight container and store in a cool, dark, dry spot for up to 3 months.

*ENCHILADAS MINERAS Enchiladas Mineras Recipe on Food52*
These aren’t your typical Tex-Mex enchiladas ~ Rick notes that Mexican enchiladas are actually much lighter and easier to make (win-win!). The filling is made with chicken thighs, potatoes, carrots, onions, and a chili purée. Mexican enchiladas are almost never baked; occasionally they are put under the broiler to melt and brown cheese, but usually they are corn tortillas dipped in a chili sauce and then stuffed with a light filling. The word enchilada means to be bathed or surrounded in a chili sauce or paste.







Prep time 15 minutes ~ Cook time 1 hour 20 minutes ~ Serves 4
*Ingredients
For the Enchiladas: *8 tortillas de maíz (corn tortillas) ~ 5 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided ~ 2 1/4 cups homemade chicken stock or store-bought low-sodium chicken broth ~ 5 large chilies guajillos (1 oz/30 g), stemmed and seeded ~ 2 medium chilies cascabeles (0.25 oz/5 g), stemmed and seeded ~ 2 garlic cloves, lightly crushed ~ 2 teaspoons Morton kosher salt (0.5 oz/16 g) ~ 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican ~ 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper ~ 4 large chicken thighs (6 oz, 170 g each) ~ 2 medium Yukon Gold potatoes (12 oz/340 g), peeled and cut into 2-inch pieces ~ 3 medium carrots (8 oz/226 g), cut into 2-inch pieces ~ 1/2 large white onion (7 oz/200 g), sliced ~ 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar ~ 12 ounces (340g) queso fresco or Cotija, crumbled
*For Serving: *Shredded iceberg lettuce ~ Chopped onion ~ Crema ~ Chilies jalapeños en escabeche
*Directions*
Brush both sides of the tortillas with 2 tablespoons of the oil. Heat a large skillet over medium-high. Working in batches, sear the tortillas until they’re lightly browned and starting to crisp, for about 1 minute per side. Set the tortillas aside until you're ready to assemble the dish. In a medium saucepan, bring the broth, chilies guajillos, chilies cascabeles, garlic, salt, oregano, and pepper to a boil. Remove from the heat, cover, and let sit until the chilies are soft, for 30 minutes. Transfer to a blender and puree until smooth. In a large heavy pot over medium-high, heat 2 tablespoons of the oil. Cook the chicken, skin-side down, until deep golden brown, for 5 to 6 minutes. Turn the pieces over and brown the other side, for 5 to 6 minutes more. Transfer the chicken to a plate. If there isn’t at least 1 tablespoon of fat in the pot, add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil along with the potatoes, carrots, and onion. Cook, tossing occasionally, until the vegetables are lightly browned, for 4 to 6 minutes. Pour the chili puree into the pot with the vegetables; scrape up any browned bits from the bottom of the pot. Nestle the chicken into the sauce and bring the mixture to a boil. Cover the pot, reduce the heat to low, and simmer until the chicken is completely tender and cooked through, for about 30 minutes. Stir the vinegar into the pot and mound the chicken and vegetables on one side so there’s room on the other side to dip the tortillas into the sauce. Using tongs and working with one tortilla at a time, dip into the chili sauce, turning to coat, and cook in the sauce until softened (they will soften more as they sit), for about 3 seconds per side. Transfer the tortillas to a baking sheet as you go. Spoon 2 tablespoons of the queso fresco across the center of each tortilla and fold over like a taco. Divide the enchiladas among four plates and spoon more chili sauce over top. Top with lettuce, more onion, crema, and any remaining queso. Serve with the chicken, vegetables, remaining sauce, and pickled jalapeños.

*TACOS GOBERNADOR Tacos Gobernador Recipe on Food52*
Buttery shrimp tacos with toasted flour tortillas and melted cheese are sure to become my new go-to weeknight recipe. This recipe comes together in less than 30 minutes and you’ll easily be able to find all of the ingredients in your pantry or fridge.







Prep time 10 minutes ~ Cook time 10 minutes ~ Makes 8 tacos
*Ingredients: *2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil ~ 1 pound (453 grams) large shrimp, peeled, deveined, and tails removed ~ 3 tablespoons (42 grams) unsalted butter ~ 1/2 medium white onion (154 grams), thinly sliced ~ 1 medium chili poblano (125 grams), stemmed, seeded, and thinly sliced into strips ~ 1 medium celery stalk (49 grams), thinly sliced crosswise on the diagonal ~ 1 medium chili serrano (24 grams), stemmed and thinly sliced into rings ~ 2 garlic cloves, finely grated ~ 1 teaspoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican ~ 3/4 teaspoon (4 grams) Morton kosher salt, plus more to taste ~ 1/2 teaspoon crushed or ground coriander seeds ~ 1 medium Roma tomato (113 grams), cored and chopped ~ 8 tortillas de harina ~ 6 ounces (170 grams) queso asadero, quesillo, or Monterey Jack cheese, grated
*For Serving: *Lime wedges ~ Your favorite salsa
*Directions: *In a large skillet over high, heat the oil. Arrange the shrimp in an even layer in the skillet and cook, turning once, until just starting to brown, for about 1 minute per side. Transfer to a medium bowl and set aside. Reduce the heat to medium and melt the butter. Cook the onion, chili poblano, celery, chili serrano, garlic, oregano, salt, and coriander, tossing occasionally, until the onion and chili poblano are beginning to brown, for 6 to 8 minutes. Add the tomato and cook, tossing occasionally and scraping up any browned bits, until the tomato begins to break down, for about 5 minutes more. Transfer to the bowl with the shrimp and toss to combine. Taste and season with salt. Wipe the skillet clean with a paper towel. Working with 2 or more tortillas at a time (if you can fit 2 tortillas in your skillet), cook the tortillas until lightly toasted on one side, for 2 to 3 minutes. Flip and add a small mound of cheese in the center of the toasted side. Top with some of the shrimp filling and fold over like a taco. Cook the untoasted side until the cheese is beginning to melt and the tortilla is lightly toasted, for 2 to 3 minutes. Flip to toast the second half. Continue with the remaining tortillas, cheese, and shrimp. Serve with a squeeze of lime and your favorite salsa.

*TAMALES OAXAQUEÑOS Tamales Oaxaqueños Recipe on Food52*
The key to really good tamales is a lot of (really good) homemade salsa and homemade masa. Choose between Rick’s Salsa Tomatillo or Salsa Guajillo, both of which are traditionally used in this recipe. For the 24 tamales in this recipe, you need a total of 6 cups of salsa. Each of the two salsa recipes makes about 6 cups, so choose only one salsa or cut each recipe in half and make half red and half green! Choose your own tamal adventure and make sure to invite friends and family to help you cook and eat them. Turn it into a tamalada (tamal party) — spread the masa and spread the love! If you are using fresh masa, look or ask for “unprepared” masa. This means that nothing has been added to the dough and the only thing in it is corn, water, and lime. “Prepared” masa has added lard and seasonings. I always use “unprepared” so that I can control the amount of lard, seasoning, and salt. —Rick Martinez







Prep time 1 hour ~ Cook time 1 hour 15 minutes ~ Makes 24 tamales
*Ingredients
Filling Options
Option 1: Salsa Tomatillo: *4 cups chicken stock ~ 7 medium tomatillos (340 grams), husked, rinsed, and quartered ~ 1/4 medium white onion (98 grams), coarsely chopped ~ 2 garlic cloves, lightly crushed ~ 1 chili habanero, stemmed, seeded, and halved ~ 1/3 cup (packed) fresh cilantro leaves with tender stems (1.76 oz/50 g) ~ 1 1/2 teaspoon Morton kosher salt (9 grams)
*Option 2: Salsa Guajillo: *5 cups chicken stock ~ 6 large chilies guajillos (36 grams), stemmed and seeded ~ 2 large chilies anchos (35 grams), stemmed and seeded ~ 1/4 medium white onion (98 grams), coarsely chopped ~ 4 garlic cloves, lightly crushed ~ 3 chilies de árbol, stemmed (seeded for less heat) ~ 1 1/2 teaspoon Morton kosher salt (9 grams) ~ 1 dried bay leaf ~ 1 teaspoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican
*Tamales
Masa: *1 3/4 cup chicken stock ~ 1 3/4 teaspoon Morton kosher salt (12 grams) ~ 3 pounds (1.36 kilograms) fresh coarse grind corn masa for tamales, “unprepared” ~ 1 1/4 cup plus two tablespoons melted lard or vegetable oil
*Tamales: *1 pound (453 grams) fresh or thawed frozen banana leaves, washed and patted dry ~3 cups shredded cooked chicken
*Directions
Filling Options
Make the salsa tomatillo:* In a large saucepan over high heat, bring the stock, tomatillos, onion, garlic, habanero, cilantro, and salt to a boil, reduce to a simmer, cover, and cook until the vegetables are very tender and almost falling apart, for 20 to 25 minutes. Transfer the tomatillo mixture to a blender and puree on medium-low speed until completely smooth. Set the salsa aside until you’re ready to assemble.
*Or, make the salsa guajillo:* In a large saucepan, bring the stock, chilies guajillos, chilies anchos, onion, garlic, chilies de árbol, salt, bay leaf, and oregano to a boil. Cover the pot, remove from the heat, and let sit until chilies are tender, for about 30 minutes. Transfer the chili mixture to the jar of a blender and puree on medium-low speed until completely smooth. Set the salsa aside until you’re ready to assemble.
*Tamales
Make the masa:* In a 2-cup liquid measure, whisk the stock and salt until the salt is dissolved. In a large bowl, mix the masa, stock mixture, and lard with your hands until the mixture looks shiny and smooth and is the consistency of thick cake frosting and is easily spreadable, for about 5 minutes. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and set aside.
*Make the tamales:* Unfold a banana leaf (it should be 2 to 3 feet long). If you have gas burners, heat one gas burner on high. Hold the leaf at each end and very slowly move the leaf over the flame, leaving it in one place until you see light charring coming through the top. Continue moving the leaf slowly for 3 to 7 seconds to see char marks in one spot, or until the entire leaf is charred. Repeat with the remaining banana leaves. Remove the center rib and cut the leaves into 12x14-inch pieces; reserve the ribs and scraps. If your leaves are narrow, double up and offset the leaves to get the right size. Arrange the leaf so a long side is facing you. Measure out ½ cup of masa and place it onto the center of the leaf. Using a table knife, offset spatula, or rubber spatula, spread the masa into a thin, even layer, covering most of the leaf but leaving a 2-inch border on all sides; the edges don’t have to be straight or neat. Visualize the tamal in the center of the leaf, about 6 inches long by 4 inches wide. Arrange 2 tablespoons of chicken in the center of that space. Top with ¼ cup salsa or mole. Fold a long side of the leaf over the filling, then fold over the other long side to cover. Hold the tamal seam-side up and fold the two short ends over the tamal. Set the tamal on a sheet pan seam-and fold-side down. Repeat to assemble the remaining tamales. Place a metal basket, steamer basket, or rack insert into a tamal pot, stockpot, or pasta pot. Fill with enough water so it comes up to just below the basket (you don’t want the water to touch the tamales). Line the bottom of the basket with the reserved banana leaf scraps to cover any exposed metal. Arrange and stack the tamales, seam-side down, in the basket. Cover the tamales with a damp kitchen towel and tuck it inside the pot. Cover the pot and bring the water to a boil over high heat. Reduce the heat to medium low to keep the water at a simmer and steam for 45 minutes, checking the water level occasionally and adding more water as needed to keep some liquid in the pot. Carefully remove the kitchen towel and plastic. Remove a tamal and set aside to cool for 3 minutes. (If you don’t let the tamal rest before checking, the masa will stick to the leaf and appear gummy.) Unfold the leaf ~ if the masa sticks, it’s not ready. If it’s not ready, carefully refold and return the tamal to the pot. Cook for 5 minutes more, then check again. If the leaf peels back easily and no masa sticks, your tamales are done. Remove from the heat, uncover the pot, and let sit for 10 minutes before serving.

*TORTA DE LECHÓN Torta de Lechón Recipe on Food52*
Inspired by a sandwich that Rick tried in Aguascalientes, this recipe for garlic and lime slow-roasted pork sandwiches does take some time to make. But it's well worth your effort ~ and besides, most of the time is hands-off. There is a man named Rudy in Aguascalientes who is famous for his lechon ~ this incredibly succulent, marinated, slow roasted pig. He serves it by the pound, or in tacos, or in a torta. I asked which he thought I should try and he said torta. This thing was almost obscene, completely loaded with tender and juicy pork and almost drowning in a salsa verde. —Rick Martinez







Prep time 4 hours ~ Cook time 9 hours 15 minutes ~ Serves 8
*Ingredients: *2 garlic heads, cloves separated and peeled ~ 1/3 cup fresh lime juice (about 3 limes) ~ 1/3 cup white wine vinegar ~ 1/4 cup plus 1½ teaspoons Morton kosher salt (96 grams) ~ 1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley (40 grams) ~ 2 tablespoons chopped fresh oregano or 1 tablespoon dried ~ 2 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme ~ 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for roasting ~ 1 to 4 crushed chilies de árbol or red chili flakes (depending on how hot you like it) ~ 1 tablespoon black peppercorns ~ 1 8- to 10-pound (3.6 to 4.5 kilograms) skin-on, bone-in pork shoulder ~ 12 ounces (354 milliliters) lager, preferably Mexican ~ 8 bolillos or hoagies, split and toasted
*For Serving: *Double batch of Salsa de Aguacate ~ Chilies Jalapeños en Escabeche, plus brine ~ Curdito
*Directions: *In a blender, puree the garlic, lime juice, vinegar, salt, parsley, oregano, thyme, oil, chilies de árbol, and peppercorns until smooth. Push a small paring knife (about 3½ inches long) into the pork through the skin, working the blade all the way in and twisting the knife to make a small hole in the meat. Repeat, making holes spaced about 1½ inches apart on all sides of the pork. Set the pork on a sheet pan and rub it all over with the lime/herb mixture, pushing it into the holes and covering any exposed meat and skin. Try to get as much of the mixture into the meat as possible, and not just on the surface, where it may burn while roasting. Be sure to use all of it! Wrap the pork tightly in a few layers of plastic wrap, wipe the sheet plan clean, set the pork back on the sheet pan, and refrigerate for at least 3 hours and up to 3 days. Arrange a rack in the lower third of the oven and preheat to 275°F. Line a large roasting pan with two layers of heavy-duty foil. Place a large roasting rack on top. Set the pork, skin-side up, on the rack. Scrape any lime/herb mixture off the skin and thoroughly pat the pork dry with paper towels. Liberally brush the cleaned skin with some oil. Transfer the pan to the oven and carefully pour the beer and 3 cups water into the pan. Roast until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the shoulder registers 195°F, the meat pulls away from the bone and easily shreds, and the skin is crisp, for 8 to 9 hours. Remove the roasting pan from the oven and let the pork sit, uncovered, at room temperature for at least 1 hour and up to 5 hours to cool. Just before serving, preheat oven to 500°F. Set the pork in the oven and reheat until the skin gets very crispy, like a chicharrón (but don't let it take on any more color), for 5 to 10 minutes. Remove the chicharrón (crispy skin) and cut or break it into smaller pieces (chicharrones). Slice or pull the lechón and transfer to a platter. Build your sandwiches on the bolillos with the lechón, chicharrones, lots of salsa de aguacate, chilies jalapeños en escabeche, curdito, and extra brine from the jalapeños splashed on top.

*ULICHE (Mole Blanco) Uliche (Mole Blanco) Recipe on Food52*
This mole has tons of flavor ~ from fresh cilantro to black peppercorns to garlic to lots of chilies ~ but it passes on the usual cocoa power, in favor of a white sauce instead. I love this mole because it uses masa as the base, which adds not only flavor and richness but also thickens it to the consistency of a cream or pureed soup. Uliche is a pre-Hispanic dish and is very Tabasqueño. It was consumed by the indigenous people living along the Gulf Coast and is also an example of a white mole, which most Americans have never seen or tasted. It can be customized to your taste or to the season ~ you can make it vegetarian by swapping out the lard and chicken for olive oil and hearty winter squash or root vegetables. —Rick Martinez







Prep time 15 minutes ~ Cook time 1 hour 20 minutes ~ Serves 6 to 8
*Ingredients: *1/2 cup (63 grams) pepitas (raw pumpkin seeds), plus more for serving ~ 4 tablespoons rendered lard, extra-virgin olive oil, or vegetable oil, divided ~ 8 fresh yellow chilies such as güeros/caribes, banana, or cubanelle (564 grams), halved and seeded, stems on, divided ~ 1 large white onion (400 grams), cut into thin wedges, divided ~ 1 medium green bell pepper (180 grams), stemmed, seeded, and quartered ~ 6 garlic cloves, lightly crushed ~ 3 3/4 teaspoons Morton kosher salt (26 grams), plus more to taste ~ 1 small bunch of fresh cilantro (50 grams) ~ 3 fresh oregano or marjoram sprigs ~ 1 tablespoon coriander seeds ~ 1 teaspoon black peppercorns ~ 1 whole chicken (1.5 kilograms), cut into 10 pieces ~ 2 large Roma tomatoes (178 grams), cored, quartered ~ 1.1 pound (500 grams) fresh white fine-grind corn masa for tortillas
*Directions: *Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Toast 1/2 cup of the pepitas, tossing, until fragrant and browned in spots, for 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a bowl. In a large heavy pot over medium, heat 2 tablespoons of the lard. Cook half of the chilies güeros, half of the onion, and all of the bell pepper, garlic, and salt, stirring, until tender but not taking on any color (if they start to brown, reduce the heat), for 8 to 10 minutes. Add the cilantro, oregano, coriander seeds, and peppercorns; cook, stirring constantly, until very fragrant, for about 2 minutes. Add the chicken and 12 cups water. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat to medium-low, and simmer, uncovered, until the chicken is cooked through and pulls easily away from the bone, for 40 to 50 minutes. Meanwhile, arrange a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 425°F. On a large sheet pan, spread the tomatoes and remaining chilies güeros and onion. Drizzle with the remaining 2 tablespoons lard. Roast, tossing the chilies once or twice, until browned, for 15 to 25 minutes. Season with salt; let cool. Transfer the chicken to a plate. Strain the stock through a fine-mesh sieve set over a large bowl (discard the solids). Transfer 4 cups of the stock to a blender and add the masa and toasted pepitas. Puree until smooth. Wipe out the pot. Pour in the masa mixture and the remaining stock and bring to a simmer. Season with salt and add the chicken to warm through. Divide the stew among bowls. Top with the chilies, onion, tomatoes, and pepitas.


----------

